# Gloria engine swap



## DAniel62 (Jul 15, 2005)

JUst making sure im in the right track - I was wanting more power outta my 196 Nissan Gloria (Cedric) is has either the VQ or the VG20 (ownership papers and engine plate contradict) and am thinking about finding a VQ30TT to go into it. My question is can this engine and manual gearbox replace the exsisting engine and auto transmition pretty much exactly without to much hassle? 
Cheers Guys.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Can somebody move this to the right area?


----------

